# Quantum in Toronto!



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Taller pimps me out to visitors from around the world. It's part of our 'SSC Welcome to Toronto Package'.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> Thanks for making it as enjoyable as it was. That whole part of the city from Bloor to the financial district is just so vibrant.


You're welcome. The city really does have a wonderful energy to it. WorldPride, the JazzFest, and WC added to the buzz but there always seems to be a ton of things going on at the same time.... especially in summer.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Those are some great pictures and it looks like a really fun trip!


Thanks! And yes, it really was a fun trip! :cheers:



Nouvellecosse said:


> Wow, taller, i had no idea you guys were even offering that service! How far in advance should I put in my reservation before my next visit??? :rofl:





isaidso said:


> Taller pimps me out to visitors from around the world. It's part of our 'SSC Welcome to Toronto Package'.


:lol::lol::rofl:
:rofl:



isaidso said:


> You're welcome. The city really does have a wonderful energy to it. WorldPride, the JazzFest, and WC added to the buzz but there always seems to be a ton of things going on at the same time.... especially in summer.


The city has a fantastic vibe. I really enjoyed just walking around it and taking the subway. Here are a couple of stragglers. 

DSC_1032 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

DSC_1114 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like you had a fun time!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Marcanadian said:


> Great pics.


Thanks! I much appreciate that coming from another great photographer.



Marcanadian said:


> Looks like you had a fun time!


There is no question about it! :cheers:


----------



## spellbound (Nov 21, 2005)

Great stuff from one of my favorite cities on the planet, Q. 

And, yes, that is Niagara Falls. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Those are some great pictures and it looks like a really fun trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, taller, i had no idea you guys were even offering that service! How far in advance should I put in my reservation before my next visit??? :rofl:


hehe... you've already had the welcome to town service, but I'd always be happy to show you around next time you are in town!! 




isaidso said:


> Taller pimps me out to visitors from around the world. It's part of our 'SSC Welcome to Toronto Package'.


That is why they call me Pimp Daddy! :yes:

:clown:


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems you had a great time in the city QuantumX


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Taller said:


> hehe... you've already had the welcome to town service, but I'd always be happy to show you around next time you are in town!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I never got to see isaidso! Although I got to meet the dogs so that made up for it.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

spellbound said:


> Great stuff from one of my favorite cities on the planet, Q.
> 
> And, yes, that is Niagara Falls. :cheers:


Thanks, Spell!



Fotostatica said:


> Seems you had a great time in the city QuantumX


Yes, I did! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Amazing pictures Quantum! I really enjoy the whole lot. Hope your next trip is to Honolulu - you take great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> Amazing pictures Quantum! I really enjoy the whole lot. Hope your next trip is to Honolulu - you take great pictures! :cheers:


Thanks! More than likely, my next trip will be Asia.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Glad you had a good time! Come back again soon and take more great pics.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

softee said:


> Glad you had a good time! Come back again soon and take more great pics.


Thanks! Actually, I do want to come back after all the buildings you have under construction come to completion. I plan to come back some time after the completion of One Bloor. I passed by it when I was there. Isaidso pointed it out to me, but I didn't think to get pictures. 

Everybody, please utilize the "Like" option to show your appreciation. :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots indeed......I love this city.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I took this photo on the way back from Toronto last Sunday.

DSC_1136 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------

